

Words 0.4.3 is out - oahmad04
http://words-language.sourceforge.net/

======
oahmad04
Thank you so much for commenting. My name is Omar Ahmad, and I am the creator
of Words! I would absolutely love to hear your suggestions. I've been trying
to get feedback. Please give me feedback here:
[http://sourceforge.net/p/words-
language/discussion/](http://sourceforge.net/p/words-language/discussion/)

------
gcb0
like to be able to read. but would have better choices than <> and {} for
special groups in regex.

